# 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Would like to thank Danny @ KMD for all his help and expertise, this day in history wouldn't be possible without him.
324whp on 109oct race gas
306whp on 93oct pump gas








Boost hits [email protected] rpms and tapers down(stock exhaust) to 12.5 @ redline.(6400rpm)
Just to remind everyone
stock exhaust
stock engine
stock clutch
stock cam
stock diff
As far as I know this is the most powerful mkv rabbit to date.
BTW the fuel system is maxed out at 15psi.








Now the fun fun stuff
Race gas








Pump gas


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*

Jeebus cripes. Are you gonna see how much/long it takes to break something?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (dumbassmozart)*

i would say upgrade the exhaust. i think clutch will go eventually, but everything else should hold up


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*

Regardless, I'd risk driving it for the fun factor. They'd eventually find me dead in the car after a broken rod lanced through the firewall and came to rest in my skull somewhere.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (dumbassmozart)*

hahaha nice. this project makes me so happy. he morethan doubled his power......... 
post up some vids if u can on youtube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hahaha nice. this project makes me so happy. he morethan doubled his power......... 
post up some vids if u can on youtube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If youre happy think how I feel...lol
No vids for these run, was busy tuning it. Plus with the stock exhaust has no sound effects.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

can I get a custom trigger mode already? very nice number Andre. Is this the same dyno the dyno day was held at?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Stroked1.8t)*

Good to see this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno ([email protected])*

C2 is going to smoke you


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_C2 is going to smoke you










BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno ([email protected])*

ok .. so let's put the hardware components aside..
*from a TUNING point of view... if a software kit is released for the rabbit*
What are the pros and cons of such a system versus a C2 chip

Pros
1. Endless Adjustability from user 
2. Plug and Play if you make a wiring loom
Cons
1. Emissions ?
2. Lose any features on CAN bus ?
3. Cost ? 
Pros of C2 chip
1. Plug and Play
2. Emissions Pass
3. Keep all features
Cons
1. Cannot tune for shiz unless u get custom from C2
Andre, 
Can you expand this to older generations ECU's.. ? Like VR6's .. etc..
Thanks
d


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (fastslc)*

it all depends on how serious you want to get.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

ok yeah, um. it's already above 300hp. nice...


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_ok yeah, um. it's already above 300hp. nice...


Am I mistaken? you're not impressed?
To me it looks like a good contribution to the forum...a lot of us have been waiting to see this.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Wizard-of-OD)*

any clutch or diff retailers want to make a donation







tax write off for next year maybe....


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

videos of driving cmon


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_videos of driving cmon









i tried to get a drive by video but **** was to fast








j/p andre had to pull an all nighter at work so i doubt their will be any videos today but maybe next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_

Am I mistaken? you're not impressed?
To me it looks like a good contribution to the forum...a lot of us have been waiting to see this.


haha, nah, I actually wasn't being sarcastic for once lol. 300 hp is rad and this is only the start. 2.5T - I'm luvin it


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_ok .. so let's put the hardware components aside..
*from a TUNING point of view... if a software kit is released for the rabbit*
What are the pros and cons of such a system versus a C2 chip

Pros
1. Endless Adjustability from user 
2. Plug and Play if you make a wiring loom
Cons
1. Emissions ?
2. Lose any features on CAN bus ?
3. Cost ? 
Pros of C2 chip
1. Plug and Play
2. Emissions Pass
3. Keep all features
Cons
1. Cannot tune for shiz unless u get custom from C2
Andre, 
Can you expand this to older generations ECU's.. ? Like VR6's .. etc..
Thanks
d



Don't think I can answer your question in just a few sentences. I know for the stock ecu to make alot of power and have good fuel and timing resolution it will take alot of reprogramming(may not even be possible). Bottom line is that it comes down to whats most important. Emissions or power. Right now ALL my stock features work, all my emissions are intact AND i have fuel and timing resolution of 23+ psi. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any clutch or diff retailers want to make a donation







tax write off for next year maybe....

Would be great maybe I could get a 12sec pass without blowing the stock trans.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_videos of driving cmon









Very soon


_Modified by Audi4u at 4:54 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*








NICE!!!!!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (vr_vento95)*

this is just fantastic to see.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (travis3265)*

that is such an unusable torque curve







you should have bought a stock GTI







street racers only need max torque from 1800-2500 rpm


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I should have put a ko3s on it....lol


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

not the K03s, you need an E05, big power adder


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Damn... I don't check the forums for one weekend and this is what happens! Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_not the K03s, you need an E05, big power adder


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_























Hey Anand, feeling the signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
If youre happy think how I feel...lol
No vids for these run, was busy tuning it. Plus with the stock exhaust has no sound effects.









wow.... i didnt even think about that








seriously no difference in sound with stock exhaust? i thought it might a lil different.....


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*

he lies, i bet you can hear it spool up


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_he lies, i bet you can hear it spool up

you don't hear spool up threw the exhaust, you would hear it threw the intake


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno ([email protected])*








i thought it might sound a bit meaner and louder


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_







i thought it might sound a bit meaner and louder

don't worry it will once the bad ass eurojet exhaust gets here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_







i thought it might sound a bit meaner and louder

It should actually be QUIETER as the turbo acts as a muffler


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

nice work, i need a ride in this thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (1_BADHARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_BADHARE* »_nice work, i need a ride in this thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too... i would so drive to NJ just to see this car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I smell a ten minute drive for me


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

lucky


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

nice dre!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bernB5)*

bump for rod and piston install pics


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*





































i love this thread! and x2 for pics and video!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

most powerful rabbit todate? i remember seeing a 373 whp rabbit somewhere.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_most powerful rabbit todate? i remember seeing a 373 whp rabbit somewhere.... hmmmmmmm

this is the same rabbit, we actually made more than 400whp but didn't feel a need to post it seeing that once the motor and trans are back together we are going to have some 500-600whp dynos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and by the way the only thing that stopped us from making more than 400whp is the RS4 maf sensor is maxed out







but that is no longer an issue catch us if you can


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:42 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

had no idea it was the same rabbit. i just thought Andre was building another turbo rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_had no idea it was the same rabbit. i just thought Andre was building another turbo rabbit

no we put a 2.5 in a mk4 GTI thats gonna be turbo'd i think thats what your thinking of


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

no i just thought Andre was building a magic 3rd car out of nowhere...


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Liking the build. Can't wait to see how it turns out in the end.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_Liking the build. Can't wait to see how it turns out in the end.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Grantfunkel (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

great to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Regardless, I'd risk driving it for the fun factor. They'd eventually find me dead in the car after a broken rod lanced through the firewall and came to rest in my skull somewhere.

hahaha


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

Hey is that a C2 Kit??????


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*

What do I have to do (In Full Detail) to get that out of my Rabbit? I want what you have. I am fully commited and I need a winter project. If you have the time shoot me an email or reply. Thanks man. my email is [email protected] Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You got PM.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

This is a stock/chipped TSI dyno I'm just posting here so i can comape the power band.


















_Modified by Audi4u at 7:52 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I wouldn't put a c2 product on my worst enemy's lawn mower










LOL..... Now thats a sig....









Awsome work as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Regardless, I'd risk driving it for the fun factor. They'd eventually find me dead in the car after a broken rod lanced through the firewall and came to rest in my skull somewhere.

you are the **** my friend.... respect


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

i would love info as well. i'm sick of my N/A set up and need boost. good job on getting 300 hp.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (baltzah7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baltzah7* »_What do I have to do (In Full Detail) to get that out of my Rabbit? I want what you have. I am fully commited and I need a winter project. If you have the time shoot me an email or reply. Thanks man. my email is [email protected] Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3991343


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 324whp Rabbit Turbo @ KMD MAHA dyno (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3991343

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hell yea


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

THIS IS THE WORST GAINS I'VE EVER SEEN ON A RABBIT ................TERRIBLE ............ HORRIBLE.......
way too much power for me to handle







lol nice job. still remember seeing ur thread a long time ago with wires everywhere and thinking this kid just messed up his rabbit forever lol underestimated. gud luck with the car.... mostly with the axles and clutch


----------

